# Daniel Williams



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 11, 2006)

Daniel Williams, Welsh Puritan (c. 1643 - January 26, 1716), was a prominent Presbyterian minister during the later Puritan era. 

He was a friend of Richard Baxter, John Howe, William Bates and Matthew Henry, among others. One of famous sermons concerns National Sins, and he also preached a funeral sermon for Matthew Henry. He founded the Dr. Williams' Library, which included a first folio edition of Shakespeare's plays, purchased from William Bates, and recently auctioned by the Library. He is buried in Bunhill Fields.

G.G. Cunningham, _Lives of eminent and illustrious Englishman_, Vol. IV, p. 235:



> Dr. Williams was twice married, and both his wives are said to have been in opulent circumstances. He bequeathed the bulk of his fortune for the alleviation of distress, and the advancement of learning and religion. Among other nobel benefactions, he gave large sums for the education of youth in Dublin, -- for the support of a preacher to the native Irish, -- and for the relief of the widows of poor ministers. He also devised estates for the support of six students at the university of Glasgow; and left his books, including the collection of Dr. Bates, (for which he had given Â£15,000,) together with a considerable sum of money, to found a public library in London. The last-mentioned bequest lead to the establishment of Red Cross-street institution, one of the most valuable dissenting foundations in the country.



Centre for Dissenting Studies

[Edited on 8-11-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------

